# Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3



## X3N05 (23. März 2017)

*Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Guten Tag ihr Lieben!

Ich plane, auf meinen Radiatoren (1x280 & 1x420) demnächst Silentwings 3 einzusetzen, da ich mit den NB-BlacksilentPro PK-2 derzeit sehr unzufrieden bin. 
Ich weiß, dass die Silentwings nicht besonders ideal für Radiatoren sind aber das sind die einzigen, die meinen Ansprüchen an die Lautstärke gerecht werden. 
Nun stellt sich für mich das Problem der Abdichtung und auch der Optik der Silentwings auf Radiatoren. Die Lösung folgt auf dem Fuße:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mir der Rahmen der Silentwings weder optisch noch aus Gründen der Dichtigkeit am Radi zusagt sollen zwei solche Blenden wie auf dem Bild zu sehen an jeden Radi. Eine zwischen Lüfter und Radi, um das ganze abzudichten und eine vor die Lüfter, damit es auch optisch was hermacht und schön aufgräumt aussieht.

Bei Cutworks habe ich bereits für den 420er und den 280 Radi jeweils eine Blende erstellt und die Vorlage gespeichert. Die Modelle sind so angelegt, dass die Blenden exakt auf die jeweiligen Radiatoren/Lüfter passen (Lochabstände und Bohrungen alles genau angegeben). Damit die Lüfter auch komplett abgedeckt sind habe ich den Rand der Blenden an jeder Seite 1mm breiter gemacht. So sollten die Lüfter nicht darunter hervorschauen.

Hier sind die Modellzeichnungen: (Leider kann ich in diesem Arbeitsschritt die einzelnen Bemaßungen nicht mehr einblenden lassen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da die Preise für die Laserzuschnitte gestaffelt sind möchte ich hier mal fragen, ob vielleicht noch der ein oder andere auch solche Blenden in der Größe haben möchte, dann würde ich nämlich mehr schneiden lassen und die Blenden hier über den Marktplatz anbieten. So profitieren wir alle davon 


Die Staffelungen für die jeweiligen Blenden sehen aus wie folgt:

*280er Blende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




420er Blende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Falls also noch mehr von euch vor derselben "Problematik" stehen wie ich könnt ihr euch ja mal hier melden.
Die Blenden müssen natürlich nicht für die Silentwings verwendet werden sondern passen mit allen 140mm Lüftern. Nur bei den Silentwings macht es im Sinne der Abdichtung natürlich am meisten Sinn.

WICHTIG: Die Blenden sind nicht schwarz sondern müssen dann noch lackiert werden! Das werde ich allerdings nur für meine Eigenen machen, da ich nicht der beste Lackierer bin.



Lieben Gruß


----------



## Killermarkus81 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Coole Sache - Danke für den Link - bin neulich etwas enttäuscht worden - kann ich aber gut gebrauchen!


----------



## X3N05 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Niemand Interesse an sowas?


----------



## Krolgosh (28. März 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Ich finds prinzipiell ne super Idee, und hätte ich die Lüfter würde ich auch zuschlagen. Leider hab ich die nicht im Einsatz, und in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht vor.


----------



## X3N05 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Die Blenden passen ja auch auf alle anderen Lüfter selber Größe


----------



## Klobi (4. April 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Moin, Habs selbst in meinem DB900 2 420er mit Silentwings 3 , wäre also prinzipiell interessiert .

ich kämpf aber in meinem Case mit jedem Millimeter Platz , wie dick sind die Blenden denn ?


----------



## X3N05 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Es handelt sich um 2mm dickes Stahlblech.


----------



## iAcki (5. April 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Moinsen,

richtig geile Idee. Hättest du das nicht schon Anfang März schreiben können. 
Nun hab ich mir für meinen Front-Radiator Corsair Lüfter gekauft, da meine Schablonen aus Pappe nix waren (hatte nämlich die gleiche Idee wie du).

Gruß Christian


----------



## X3N05 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Es Muss ja noch nicht zu spät sein 
Lüfter einfach wieder raus


----------



## Ghostvr (9. April 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Ich finde die Idee super, nur leider kommt sie für mich zuspät. Ich habe überall Silent Wings 2 verbaut auf meinen Radiatoren und habe mir bei Aquatuning die Blende für den Phobya Supernova bestellt. So hatte ich 2x 420 mm Blende schwarz und 1x 280 mm Blende schwarz gleich fertig. Die abgesägte silberne Seite habe ich einfach vom Gehäusesichtfenster weg verbaut. Hat 21,79 € gekostet zum Vergleich. Trotzdem eine super Idee

Phobya SUPERNOVA Lufterblende 9x140mm | Blenden | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## bahamada (25. April 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Ich hätte Interesse an ein bis zwei Blenden.


----------



## willi4000 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Schade das es die Blende nicht für 360er Radiatoren gibt


----------



## X3N05 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*



willi4000 schrieb:


> Schade das es die Blende nicht für 360er Radiatoren gibt



Ich denke derzeit darüber nach statt meines 420er und 280er Setups lieber auf 2 360er umzurüsten. Zum einen der optik wegen und da ich dann in den hinteren Lüfterplatz noch einen weiteren Lüfter für Frischluft einsetzen kann. Der wird nämlich gerade vom 420er blockiert. Aber ich warte nochmal ab ob ich auch 120er Lüfter finde, die mir wirklich zusagen.  Die Blenden würde ich dann aber so oder so nutzen weil ich die Optik schon sehr geil finde.



bahamada schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an ein bis zwei Blenden.



Um welche Blenden ginge es denn? Die für den 420er oder den 280er? Ich lasse das hier noch etwas laufen, da nach und nach sich immer mal wer meldet. Wenn es so weit ist schreibe ich allen die Interesse bekundet haben mal eine PN.


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Bei einer 360er Blende bin ich auch dabei.
Eine 480er würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## IceKillFX57 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Ich würde je Blende 4 Stück nehmen.
Also 8 Stück.


----------



## willi4000 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Da sich der TE nicht mehr meldet habe ich nun Lücken mit schwarzem Klebeband geschlossen.
Hätte auch zwei Blenden für 360er Radiatoren gekauft


----------



## IceKillFX57 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Man kann auch einfach schwarzes Bastelplexi vom Baumarkt holen und selbst zurecht schneiden und bohren.
Ist dann halt nur aufwändiger.


----------



## X3N05 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

So ihr Lieben
Lange ist's her aber ich habe mich nun mittlerweile endlich dazu durchgerungen zwei 360er Radiatoren zu kaufen. Also werden es die Blenden für diese Radiatoren. Bis zum 17.09. habt ihr nun Zeit euer Interesse an den 360er Blenden anzumelden. Dann gebe ich hier kund was bei der gewünschten Menge die einzelne Blende kostet und dann zieht der Verkauf der Blenden um in meinen VK-Thread. Soll ja alles ordentlich ablaufen hier. 
Also für mich selbst werde ich wohl 5 Stück bestellen. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## extremeDsgn (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Ich hab zwar Interesse, aber man könnte doch auch direkt schwarzes Plexi bestellen, der Preis dürfte nicht all zu  höher sein, oder?


----------



## X3N05 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Plexiglas ist mir da zu anfällig für Kratzer/Risse. Mit Blech habe ich da eine haltbarere und platzsparendere Alternative. Sind zwar nur Millimeter aber optisch sind es am Ende vielleicht die entscheidenden mm.


----------



## moreply (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Ist es möglich die Blenden auch weiß Lackiert zu bekommen?


----------



## X3N05 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Wie eingangs gesagt, die Blenden kommen unlackiert. Muss jeder selbst zur Dose greifen.


----------



## extremeDsgn (7. September 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*



X3N05 schrieb:


> Plexiglas ist mir da zu anfällig für Kratzer/Risse. Mit Blech habe ich da eine haltbarere und platzsparendere Alternative. Sind zwar nur Millimeter aber optisch sind es am Ende vielleicht die entscheidenden mm.



Achso, ja Blech ist ja noch besser. Ich dachte du redest sowieso von Plexiglas, weil da im Post nichts von steht.


----------



## X3N05 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Ja also es geht um 2mm Walzstahl wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Teddy89 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Habe Ich die Tage mal auf Arbeit gemacht, 2mm V2A Blech.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2017)

*AW: Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3*

Da hier leider munter über Dienstleistungsgeschäfte diskutiert wird. (Explizite Nennung von Arbeiten gegen einen kleinen Obulus), muss ich diesen Thread leider schließen, da er gegen unsere Forenregeln verstößt. Entsprechende Passagen oder auch die Anbahnung für Dienstleistungen habe ich daher auch ausgeblendet. Ich bitte um Euer Verständnis und rufe zugleich dazu auf, sich die Forenregeln in diesem Punkt auch nochmals bewusst zu machen. Danke.



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur*
> 
> Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, *Sammelbestellungen*,  Wertanfragen und das Verschenken* sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet.* Links  zu gewerblichen Verkaufs- und Auktionsportalen, die auf eigene  Auktionen verweisen, *sowie das Anbieten und Ersuchen von  Dienstleistungen sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum verboten*.  Eine Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach  Erstellung des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln.  Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einzusehen.
> 
> Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die  Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken  eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur  ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt. Entsprechendes gilt für ausdrückliche  Kaufgesuche.


----------

